Ask HN: What are great resourcing to learn bash? - wpmoradi
======
yesenadam
I made a one-page bash guide a few years ago, which is what I consult when I
forget things (like string variable operators). Near the bottom of the page is
a short list of the best books and websites I've found on the subject.

[http://www.adamponting.com/mac-terminal/](http://www.adamponting.com/mac-
terminal/)

------
myworkhandle
My goto:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html)

Create a script for something you're currently typing out by hand.. Then use
those commands for a script.. Expand from there.

~~~
wpmoradi
thank you!

------
hackermailman
The small 1984 book, The Unix Programming Environment by Kernighan and Pike.
Still the best written tutorial of shell programming I've found.

